# Music Collection



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Centuries-old manuscripts and sheet music to be made publicly available. (Wales Online)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...0201004/?campaign=Wales_email_newsam:20120126


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting article. I found what it said about the classical guitar quite interesting (I myself am a classical guitarist) and I wonder if any manuscripts of Giuliani, Sor, Coste, Tarrega or Legnani will be made available.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

The National Library of Wales is very good about answering questions. You could ask them after they have it ready.


----------

